# -crosses my arms- Today I'm going to rescue a betta.



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's right. Off to this darn store, check out the severely sick bettas, and snatch one up to take home and nurse back to health. I have seen severe cotton mouth (point of no return), dropsy (no return), severe SBD, powdered ich, clamped fins, fin rot, destroyed fins, missing scales -take a breath- wheew! :lol: So, time to go and find out who is in need.


----------



## agent89201 (Dec 8, 2011)

I wish I was experienced enough to do that! Go, go, go!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I did! And the female makes me wanna cry! She is missing her dorsal fin, has a hole where the fin SHOULD be, in her body, with fuzz sticking out of it. Plus fin rot, plus clamped fins, plus she is only over a half inch long.

The male has a stiff body, MIGHT be a butterfly OR it is fin rot (or both), and I don't know what color he is because he is in rough shape D:

I have them both home (I almost ran home on icy roads huddling them)


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Very pleased to read this...I saw fish at Walmart for the first time the other day (or local Walmart doesn't sell fish, thank god) and nearly every betta was dead. Makes me sick. Hope you can nurse them back to health, or at least give them a peaceful end.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I couldn't just leave her!! :-( who wants a non-colored, small, pathetic looking betta who has a hole, and missing fins? I hope I can heal my new baby!


----------



## agent89201 (Dec 8, 2011)

Aw that's incredibly sad. I'm just wondering... how do you treat those things?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not sure  I don't know what caused her (Sarah) problem.. could be from another fish, fin rot, a parasite, fungal infection...

Any way, I have ALL the meds needed  As for him (Juniper) I may just put him on AQ salt, for the fins and it should help his body too - especially being under PROPER care.

Whoa. Oh. My. God. I noticed something. Juniper MIGHT be a butterfly, and since he has been in the 1.5 gallons (easier to treat) of water in a 3 gallon container, he has shown a bit more color. He looks pretty close to my OTHER VT butterfly, Ghengis. if he recovers, they'll be almost twins o_o Picture is of Ghengis. Juniper right now, is lighter in color.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

I wish I was experienced enough to go and rescue bettas all the time! Even if I was experienced enough I would feel sorry for every betta I saw at the petstore (confound how sorry they look in those inadequate tiny cups) and end buying at least 5 bettas every time I happened to pass the betta section! Then I would be overrun by bettas! I already feel like exploding at the petstore workers every time I go to PetCo! Most of them don't even own a betta when they take care of 100+ bettas every day! When I get old enough to work (almost there) I will work at PetCo so that I can make sure those bettas get the proper care!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lucky. I live in a town where the ONLY place that sells fish is a self-run business, with a nice manager and a lovely wife, and a airhead employee. I went in there today, she was there (of course), and I chose the sickest bettas! Now she is used to me, she no longer says "um... are you SURE you want this one? he's sick." or "You sure you want THIS one? He might not make it. Just saying. Don't want you to waste your money." 

Well, trying to do my best isn't wasting money (or time). And I'll see to it my new babies get good care, and find homes upcoming March and beyond. 
Hooray for SBRP :lol:


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Lucky. I live in a town where the ONLY place that sells fish is a self-run business, with a nice manager and a lovely wife, and a airhead employee. I went in there today, she was there (of course), and I chose the sickest bettas! Now she is used to me, she no longer says "um... are you SURE you want this one? he's sick." or "You sure you want THIS one? He might not make it. Just saying. Don't want you to waste your money."
> 
> Well, trying to do my best isn't wasting money (or time). And I'll see to it my new babies get good care, and find homes upcoming March and beyond.
> Hooray for SBRP :lol:


 Lucky! You have the maturity and self will to adopt them out?! I would keep every single one because they would have turned into one of my "betta babies". I so sappy!:notworthy:<-- That is me bowing to you betta hero!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I get attached only to the point where they HAVE to be healed up to go to a good home... and attached enough to make sure it iIS a good home. Shadow, is my baby though :lol: he is my new one. Spartan was, before Spartan it was Finicky, and before Finicky it was Mister.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow that's nice of you to bring home those sick bettas and then rehome them. I wish I could do something like that...


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

Does the LFS treat the bettas badly, or do they get them this way in shipment? I hate that they are charging you to take away their sickest fish if they are at fault :/

Edit to add: I will be sending positive vibes as hard as I can from WA (we're kinda close...) for both of those poor fish. It actually hurt me to read about the female. Regardless of how she arrived in that state, I'm so happy she found someone like you who has experience and compassion.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I am pretty sure I have seen her beforehand, about a month ago at the store.

This is a pet store, and about... 1/3 is fish. The bettas, are unfortunately the less looked after because you know "bettas can live in cups for a long time". The manager is great, his wife is great... but they are very busy as they have two kids and a farm! Their employee, shouldn't be working there. I'm sorry. she cares for the fuzzies more than the slimies/scalies.

If the manager was there, I'd be getting half off the sick fish (and then I would have gotten SBD guy who was pulled off the shelf to be treated, as well as these two). There are times he gives me free plants, fish, etc.  he likes me. The employee....doesn't. she'll stand me.
and thanks :lol: pretty close hey?


----------



## agent89201 (Dec 8, 2011)

that's sad. Do you know if fish stores ever take the bettas out of their cups? Do they just feed them everyday or what?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Only time I ever saw bettas (usually just the males GGRRRRR) taken out of the cups was during cleaning time. Here, that is 1-2 times a month.

I clean ever week.

for smaller than 3 gallons, every 2-3 days


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> who wants a non-colored, small, pathetic looking betta who has a hole, and missing fins?


 I do. I like to get the ones that need TLC as long as its not dropsy or columnaris. I can't get the meds for columnaris easily, plus its too contagious.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:
okay reworded: "What inexperienced, mother who has a kid begging for a fish would want a dull looking pathetic fish vs a pretty flashy long finned betta?" :lol:


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

Ahh gotcha. It's good the managers care. I was just getting puffed at the idea that you regularly come in to get sick fish and they were giving you a hard time about it. Sorry about the awful employee. I've both been to + worked at small businesses who have that problem (it's usually mitigated in larger stores because the employees rotate more often).


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah.. I worked there for a school thing. she dislikes me SOOOO bad. The manager is fond of me luckily  I've already pointed out to him, that she gave my friend TWO danios, both who HAD ICH, the WHOLE TANK HAD ICH, and told my friend she COULD NOT GET MORE THAN TWO DANIOS. I had to take the danios back, and the manager was there. I told him the STUPID thing the employee told my friend, and pointed out danios would die or get severely sick if NOT in groups of 4-6 or more.

My friend could have risked her betta, and the two danios. because the "employee said"


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow that proves that she at least knows _something _and that she's really just being malicious, because she's jealous that _her _manager likes you better.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I think it's a wonderful thing you're doing and am glad you have conections with a local pet store and the manager! It seems as though although the store has a business to run, they also are trying to support you while they make ends meet.

I hope both fish recover well and are able to find forever homes in the future!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

So you paid for the sick fish? What about the fish that will now replace them?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

90% of my boys were worst cases at the local pet store and 5 of my females were, I usually never take a healthy Betta home lol Thankfully, lots of ours are SBD issues. Not many with finrot and very few with infections. Thank you for going out and saving two fish


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If it weren't for the fact the manager and his wife were busy, I can guarantee those fish would be healthy. That employee, works most of the week... she is the ONLY employee. I have no guilt in supporting the store. I just hate seeing people get sick fish.
Did you know, the employee worked the two days before I came in. And what did I come in to? Two adorable guinea pigs, that had wettail. She never "noticed"? I noticed because they did not scurry, they were still, they were quiet. I wrapped one up in a small towel I had on hand and showed the manager. He took immediate action for those little fellas and got them better.

Infact, wonder what would happen if he'd let me do part time. I'm getting cut hours anyways. Plus, I was a darn hard worker for him anyways. And, I care for ALL the critters (snakes, spider, fuzzies and water pets)


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Infact, wonder what would happen if he'd let me do part time. I'm getting cut hours anyways. Plus, I was a darn hard worker for him anyways. And, I care for ALL the critters (snakes, spider, fuzzies and water pets)


Haha, I was actually reading this entire thing and thinking that they should get rid of the employee who is probably dragging their store down and hire you instead. Personally, if I were in their shoes, that's just what I'd try and do since you have an established relationship with them.

On a different note: hope your new rescues are doing well!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, thanks to my rescues http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEfUybr9SQg I put a video up. Guess people hate it :lol: maybe because it exposes the things THEY do? :shock: has not been up long... and already 2 dislikes :lol: :lol: :lol: I don't care. it'll get the word out.

Also if he is there tomorrow, while I am getting the other sad looking smaller female... I'll ask him if I could work part time there. at least then, things will be done, and information can be correct.
for instance she says bettas live happy in 0.05 gallons of water.

I say a gallon at least, as long as people put it away from drafts, and clean it twice a week.  work with what they have, rather than make them buy a 10 gallon :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, Part 2: -crosses my arms- today I am retreiving the other female, maybe the SBD male, and frozen bloodworms or blackworms :lol:


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice video, and it's good to hear how quickly the little girl is healing up!

Let us know how he responds to the part-time idea, too.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well he was not there today but she was (gah!  ) but... the SBD male is recovered, so I left him. Instead, I got the female... and I found another male in a bowl... who used to be in a tank.... There is a bump near the base of his tail, that shifted when I startled him. It's still there and I'm assuming it could be a tumor as none of my other fish have that. I also, got another male - a pale orange dalmation


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Pictuuuuuuuuuuuures!!! haha


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ok ok ok lol!! Unfortunately still have yet to get a good camera. I will try with ipod - but we all know how terrible ipod is. ... .. or... I could use my phone o.o gimme a sec 

And as you can tell she is so pathetically small I was unable to zoom in without wrecking the photo entirely. The dalmation...I've been calling him Dally o.o And the terrible picture does him no justice...little Conan, who may have a tumor...or something


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it's possible that the 'tumor' boy doesn't have a tumor at all. my gold DT girl has a strange bump in that same place, but it's just... i think they said her swim bladder? something in that area. it's just more prominent on her, than most other bettas. just keep an eye on him. if it grows, you know it could be a tumor. if not, it's just a bump. :V

on an unrelated note, hnng. i love the orange on your dal. D:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, when he was in the bowl, it looked "swollen", so I moved the bowl a little to get some movement...then it shifted O_O hopefully, I'm just worrying x) :lol:

And I know. isn't Dally a cutey? :lol: Always wanted to find a dalmation!!! >< hopefully he livens up a bit more too. he was sitting in the bowl, with flakes all around him...as he was not eating in the store...


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW that girl looks like a fry!!
so glad you were able to rescue these beauties. Kudos to you! <3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah  I am pretty sure they are both supposed to be 6 months at least! but the size of 2 month olds... crazy!  -wants to find my ruler- I seriously want to know how big they are exactly...

edit: Suzi is barely 3/4 of an inch. and Sarah is JUST an inch. barely. Last time I checked, 6 months should be a LOT bigger than that.
I will add my smallest girl is like an inch and some. She, was the last one I got (before these two ladies) and took the longest to grow.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow thats some seriously stunted growth there!  I'm sure they'll grow with your care


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow that girl in the first picture is about the same size as some of the baby bettas. So terrible to see their growth stunted.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah :/ her body is pretty thin too >< Hopefully these little ladies get better soon  Sarah is on Maracyn 2 still, with a little epsom. And Suzi will be on AQ salt here soon to help along that caudal fin of hers ><


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

Ugh, I was at Walmart today and saw a couple of females that looked like fry. Would have grabbed them, but I'm not set up for a sorority, which is the only way I'd want to keep girls. :-/


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

And I'm sure just having clean, warm water and a caring owner will do your little rescues a world of good, Sena.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed lol... Well I made little Sarah feel more secure. I added some gravel, which she investigated right away. then I added a live plant. I've pulled her off of Maracyn, see how she does. I mean she has healed up SO well.
Suzi is nom'n on her live plant 

And it's nice that I am also getting 4 tanks, for 40.00 =D one 3, two 5, and one 10...and gravel and rocks


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

Yay! :-D


----------

